# P'S



## PPAP (Apr 19, 2006)

What do you think about this picture..

It is 9 month's old and he turn the colour in little black


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

looks horny to me.


----------



## blackrules (Jan 20, 2006)

it will mate son so be ready for the nightmare


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

what is that on its eye?


----------



## PPAP (Apr 19, 2006)

Malok said:


> what is that on its eye?


Ιt's snail.it's on the glass of aquarium...


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

> Ιt's snail.it's on the glass of aquarium...


lol looked like that worm someone removed not long ago


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

for sure looks ready to giver lol get a tank going for fry


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

> for sure looks ready to giver lol get a tank going for fry


agreed


----------



## misterjose (Jul 31, 2006)

looks like they are ready.

p.s. do frequent water changers!!


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

lookin nice and black, i cant wait to have a set of breeders, id love to breed some fry up


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Malok said:


> > for sure looks ready to giver lol get a tank going for fry
> 
> 
> agreed


agreedx2


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

look about the same colour but you never know dude. My fish turn black all the time and eggs only pop up every once in awhile. and being only 9 months I find it hard to believe they will be breeding anytime soon. but then again strainger things have happened


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

IMO you should go ahead and set up a separate fry tank for when the eggs do appear. Thay way it will already be cycled, etc...

Nonetheless, good luck with getting some eggs out of it!!


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

Coldfire said:


> IMO you should go ahead and set up a separate fry tank for when the eggs do appear. Thay way it will already be cycled, etc...
> 
> Nonetheless, good luck with getting some eggs out of it!!


I agree you never know. plus if they dont atleast you have a hospital tank


----------

